# My betta seems sad and I'm unsure of what to do. Help?



## BrookeGrace (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello everyone! New here and am glad to have found this place! I apologize in advance if this turns out lengthy. (And I hope this is okay in this folder. If not, lemme know and I will put it somewhere else.)

I just recently purchased a cool little Betta who I named Depp. I bought him last Friday, so just under a week ago.
Don't hate me, I know it's awful, but I got him from Walmart. I've never been confident that they take care of their fish, as evidenced by the fact they sit in little cups with barely enough water for who knows how long.

I just came across them when shopping and wanted to give one a home. I tried to find one that didn't seem too lethargic.

For the meantime, all I have is a really horrible 1/2 gallon "tank" with no filter or heater. I've had it for a long time and it used to be home to one goldfish I had. It's absolutely tiny and a horrible design where it doesn't give the fish much room to swim. I'm sure that the water isn't warm enough either. I guess I didn't remember how small it was when I bought him. =[

I have a 2 gallon tank coming from Petsmart, along with a filter, heater and a thermometer. It should be delivered soon, but in the meantime, I just feel really bad for him because he seems so claustrophobic and unhappy. I don't *think* that he's sick, but again, I'm unsure and it seems like it could be possible. Any signs I could sense of that could also quickly just be attributed to what he is living in. 

Is there really anything I can do? I've only changed the water once. Is that alright or should I be doing that more often? I've limited the feeding because he did look a little bloated one day, so it's only been two pellets once to twice daily. Any tips? I know it really can't improve much with this tank, but, I want to try if there is something else. Thank you!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

With a .5 gallon tank you need to change 100% of the water every day. He's probably cold/suffering from ammonia. 2-4 pellets a day sounds great, but you should add a little variety just for better nutrition (like I feed mine frozen blood worms, mysies shrimp, and pellets) But pellets need to be the staple diet. You should also fast him once a week, if his stomach seems large fast him until it goes down. 

If there aren't any caves/multiple plants he might also want hiding places. Just don't use plastic as it can tear their delicate fins. Good for you for getting a heater (= Also, don't worry about buying a Betta from walmart, many Bettas on this site are walmart fish. Once you upgrade to that 2 gallon tank you'll only need to do 1-50% water change 1-100% water change a week. For now just give him daily water changes, be sure not to shock him by a sudden change in water temp, and give him all the TLC you can until his more permanent home arrives.


----------



## BrookeGrace (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you for your reply!

Regarding Walmart fish, that's a relief. I asked about this on Yahoo! Answers and I was all but bound and gagged for buying from Walmart and not from a pet store. I felt so guilty, hahah.

I will definitely try the bloodworms! He really does like the pellets, but some variety would be good.

I only have one plant which is actually plastic. I'll take it out when I change the water this morning! Luckily he doesn't go near it much, but I should still remove it. I do have some new silk plants coming as well with the other stuff that I hope will make him happy! =) 

He seems pretty tough so I think he will thrive a day or two more until the far superior tank arrives! I'll keep an eye on him as much as I can.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ugh, the people of yahoo answers arejust plain mean trolls. They yelled at me for keeping a Betta in a 3 gallon tank XD there are two types of people when it comes to Bettas there. The "Keep males and females together in half gallon bowls with monthly water changes" group and the "You are so cruel! How DARE you keep a Betta in anything under 5 gallons? Do you want me to shove you into a closet and keep you there?" Group. That's why I don't take their advice seriously unless it really makes sense. (Hint: don't mention .5 or 2 gallon tanks there or you'll be attacked for having a tank under 5 gallons when 2 gallons is, in most cases, pretty much the minimum for a happy Betta XD) Here people tend to be more understanding and the advice is almost always good. Anyways, good luck with your Betta. Just be careful abound beuing pounded with requests for pictures lol.


----------



## BrookeGrace (Apr 28, 2011)

Hahaha, so true!
There is a small handful of people there who seem to know what they're talking about and actually want to help people, but then boatloads of others (basically all the rest) who just want to yell at you for everything you've said.

Like Lord forbid you even buy a fish and the accompanying products for it without their stamp of approval. Heck, Lord forbid YOU even exist without their approval, let alone the fish you own. Yikes! Some of them are just plain scary, lololol. :shock:

I will be cautious of that! Ha!
From all that I've read so far, everyone does seem really nice and coherent here! Not the same "ZOMGG UDIDWUTWITHDATFISHZZ?" like on Yahoo. :demented:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

If the new tank is coming in a few days, put him in a very well rinsed out bucket, or large jug, or something, and for cheap decor, buy a terra cotta pot, break it in 1/2, then voilà! two hidey caves! Make sure you rise everything out WITH NO SOAP! To make him happier in that 1/2 gal bowl, play with him. Hold up a mirror, make him jump (stick a piece of food to ur finger with water and hold it above the tank) Move your finger around outside the bowl, stick the pad of your index finger into the bowl and let him bite you.

the people on this forum are very umderstaning and compassionate, I'm thirteen, and there is a member who's 12, so it's a family site. Good Luck!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

BrookeGrace said:


> Regarding Walmart fish, that's a relief. I asked about this on Yahoo! Answers and I was all but bound and gagged for buying from Walmart and not from a pet store. I felt so guilty, hahah.


a lot of pet stores aren't any better about taking care of their bettas than wal mart 
I don't really like buying from places like that, but then again, yesterday my heart skipped a beat when I spotted a little white and silver ct, and I couldn't not go home with him, so yeah, lol

definitely change his water if you haven't yet. lower temperatures means lowered immune system, so clean water is even more crucial to keep him from catching something


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Some petsmarts and/or Petcos do take really good care of their bettas. My tropical fish store does too. They're in bowls not that much bigger than the cups, but nearly every one had a bubble nest in it. An LFS (local fish store) is the best choice though.


----------



## BrookeGrace (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help, everyone!

Other random question I just thought of: Should I add the heater right away once I set up the new tank? I'm going to let it sit 24 hours or so after it's all set up before I put him in there, but will it put him into shock if I don't gradually let him adjust to the temp?

The heater is going to be really small, I think. It won't add too much more heat than room temperature, so maybe 10 to 15 degrees more. It's been pretty cold here still and my house isn't much warmer. :|


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Once your new tank water is up to the temperature you want, just float his cup in there for an hour or so to gradually acclimate him to the warmer temp.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

First leave the heater in the tank unplugged for 15 min. Turn the heater up to the lowest setting for 15 min. Turn up a bit and leave for 10 min. Turn to the setting you want and let it warm up 2-4 hrs. This is what I did for my 50 W aqueon glass heater. Although the heater should come with instructions. The gradual increase is because glass will crack in temp variations...


----------



## BrookeGrace (Apr 28, 2011)

Bad news, guys.

He died. 

I put him into a large-ish plastic bucket with the same temp water as before and everything. I don't think I did anything wrong, but when I checked on him, he was dead and had sunk to the bottom. He was really startled after just a while of being in there. Sigh. Maybe he was actually sick and I didn't know it, or he just was spooked or something. RIP, Depp.
Hopefully once I get this nicer tank set up and more ready, a new one will be happy and healthy. That tank and temperature of water was a lot of the reason, I think. That and probably not changing the water enough. Sad.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry. You did everything you could. It happens. Just remember when something like this happens, acknowledge and move on. There are hundreds of thousands of bettas in need of help, and adopting another is a way to help. I'm sorry for you loss. RIP Depp.


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

BrookeGrace said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> Regarding Walmart fish, that's a relief. I asked about this on Yahoo! Answers and I was all but bound and gagged for buying from Walmart and not from a pet store. I felt so guilty, hahah.
> 
> ...


 
Silly Yahoo Answers people. They can be so very rude! No one here will hate you for buying your fish at Walmart. Even though they do not take care for their fish that well. However, sometimes they have some real beauties and with a good home and someone to love it, a Walmart betta is just fine. My boy Weezy is from Walmart and he is pretty and healthy!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss 

Just a word on buckets as a reminder, if it ever held any chemicals/wax etc rinsing may not get it all out. It's safest to only use something that has only held water for your fish.


----------



## BrookeGrace (Apr 28, 2011)

Belated response, but thank you everyone! I was sad, but I'm glad he was out of his misery, I guess. Though there was probably more I could have done in a few days to help him. 

In better news, I did get a new one who is much happier and healthier in the nice, new tank. (Which Petsmart screwed up with and sent me a 1 gallon, but, it will suffice, I suppose.) Pictures to come! =D


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Niiiice! I want to see the pics, I'm starting to enjoy a betta-owners-community, although it sounds extremely nerd hahahah xD!

Sounds odd but once I had a hamster, I took care of it for around 2 years then one day I left a plastic bag near it's cage by mistake and it ate it, when I saw he was dying on my hands... I cried alot and never had the courage to have another hamster for some reason.

It takes alot of courage to overcome it so soon and get ready for a new try!

Good luck with your new fish! Does it have a name? ;3


----------



## BrookeGrace (Apr 28, 2011)

Done and done, SillyCone! In the Betta pictures folder. Hooray!

I know that feeling! I was similar with Snoopy, my old beagle. She had to be put to sleep and after that, I never had the heart to get another dog. It seemed like no other dog could replace her! 

I think Depp the Fish was doomed from the start, unfortunately. Probably wasn't very healthy when I bought him and I sealed his fate with a horrible tank. Blah. Poor guy!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, it happens. Just remember that you can give another animal a good home, and that's the fun of keeping an animal companion. (I know I've already said something similar) hope ur new guy does well! And return that petsmart 'tank' you paid for a larger one didn't u? Good luck!


----------

